# Brain twister, please help



## devonwoody (31 Mar 2012)

New pattern needed for the next tissue box.

The two faces that cannot be seen on drawing below, what should the pattern colours be to maintain integrity?


----------



## marcros (31 Mar 2012)

the same as the 2 that can see surely.


----------



## theartfulbodger (31 Mar 2012)

If you have trouble visualising it or drawing it in 3D on paper then make a quick box out of card or paper and colour it it with felt tip pens?


----------



## Webby (1 Apr 2012)

marcros":316f026k said:


> the same as the 2 that can see surely.


+1 from me


----------



## Hitch (2 Apr 2012)

Shouldn't it be the other way, to keep the pattern running the same....
Two maple triangles and a walnut strip....


----------



## devonwoody (3 Apr 2012)

Hitch":y97hb1ei said:


> Shouldn't it be the other way, to keep the pattern running the same....
> Two maple triangles and a walnut strip....




I have started this box 

here-we-go-diagonal-b-w-tissue-box-t59903.html

The front and rear face I finished yesterday, the ends are now under consideration, I could not decide how the pattern continues mentally so today I will use a front piece to show me the way.


----------

